# problème avec wifi sur livebox orange ??



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

coucou à tous,
depuis environ une semaine, voici mon soucis :
j'ai trois ordinateurs à la maison , le pc fixe relié avec cable éthernet fonctionne bien avec la livebox ; les deux autres ordinateurs (dont mon macbook) et un pc (celui de mon fils) reliés en wifi ont de gros problèmes de connexion au réseau sans fil (pas de connexion régulièrement dans la journée ). souvent, le symbole avec les petites barres de réception ne reçoit rien ou preque et pas de connexion.
suite à ce problème, j'ai appelé wanadoo deux fois.
la première fois on me dit qu'il y a des perturbations sur mon réseau (mais le fixe avec cable éthernet fonctionne ??)
la seconde fois on me dit que c'est la livebox qui a un problème donc hier je l'ai changé.
ce matin rebelotte : LE PROBLEME EST LE MEME  !!!!

je vous écris du pc fixe et les deux autres ordi ne veulent rien savoir avec le wifi (airport pour mon mac)

que penser de  tout cela ???  rappel wanadoo ???
d'après vous d'où peut venir le problème ?


----------



## rubren (6 Septembre 2006)

Salut,

1- As-tu activé le Wifi sur ta LB ?

2- Dans le paramétrage réseau sans fil de ta LB quels sont tes paramètres :
         - Canal 10
         - Mode 802.11g
         - Sécurité WEP ou WAP
         - Adresse MAC activé (Rien à voir avec MAC ou PC) ce sont les adresses physiques de tes différents matériels réseaux. Ta carte ethernet en as une, ta carte airport, ta LB aussi etc...

Vérifie donc dans la liste des filtres MAC que les adresses MAC de la carte airport de ton MB et celle de ton Notebook PC soit bien listé, sinon tu lui les rajoutes.


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Septembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> souvent, le symbole avec les petites barres de réception ne reçoit rien ou preque et pas de connexion.
> suite à ce problème, j'ai appelé wanadoo deux fois.
> la première fois on me dit qu'il y a des perturbations sur mon réseau (mais le fixe avec cable éthernet fonctionne ??)
> ...........
> d'après vous d'où peut venir le problème ?



Si le symbole WIFI est faible, c'est effectivement que tu as des perturbations sur ton réseau. Mais ton réseau WIFI. 
Ces perturbations peuvent venir d'un autre réseau WIFI qui utilise le même canal que toi. Tu peux essayer d'en changer.
Voir les réglages proposés par rubren. (Il me semble que par défaut, la LB est réglée sur le canal 1.

Le problème peut venir aussi d'obstacles à la propagation des ondes (trop grande distance, murs de béton armés, etc.).

Attention : si tu actives le filtrage des MAC-Adresses, il faudra les trouver sur les différents micros qui vont se connecter et les spécifier sur la LB. C'est un système de sécurité qui réduit les accès aux seuls micros préalablement déclarés.


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

tout ceci est ok ....
d'ailleurs je t'écris de mon macbook connecté......mais surement pas pour longtemps !
je viens de rappeler wanadoo qui me dit que ça arrive souvent avec la livebox sagem (alors que jusque là je n'avais aucun soucis) mais il refuse de me la changer en me disant que surement il y a un conflit avec la livebox et les ordinateurs.....
je n'ai rien compris......en gros , c'est "je ne peux rien faire pour vous"........
il m'a dit que peut être il me rappellerai pour me donner un numéro pour échanger la livebox.....mais comme celle ci dâte d'hier......il ne voit pas d'ou peut venir le problème
me voila dans une sacrée situation ! alors que depuis des mois et des années tout fonctionnait bien .....


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

mleroux a dit:


> Si le symbole WIFI est faible, c'est effectivement que tu as des perturbations sur ton réseau. Mais ton réseau WIFI.
> Ces perturbations peuvent venir d'un autre réseau WIFI qui utilise le même canal que toi. Tu peux essayer d'en changer.
> Voir les réglages proposés par rubren. (Il me semble que par défaut, la LB est réglée sur le canal 1.
> 
> ...



comment faire si je veux changer le canal ???


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

catastrophe !!!!!!!  j'ai cliqué ou il ne fallait pas et j'ai effacé les adresses mac dans la config sans fil de la livebox 
au secours ! comment les remettre ???????????????????


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Septembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> comment faire si je veux changer le canal ???



C'est dans l'outil d'administration de la LB

On y va avec un navigateur autre que SAFARI à cette adresse : http://192.168.1.1/
Ensuite c'est dans le menu sécurité/802.11g


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

comment faire pour remettre mes adresses mac ???


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

Bon, je vais désinstaller la livebox et la réinstaller .......et je reviens vous dire ce que ça donne


----------



## rubren (6 Septembre 2006)

A mon avis fais un reset de ta LB et reprend du d&#233;but avec l'association entre ta LB et tes diff&#233;rents portables pour ce qui est du Wifi.

Et si un Modo pouvait fusionner avec ce fil


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

j'ai désinstallé ma livebox et je l'ai réinstaller mais malheureusement, j'ai perdu mes adresses mac dans la config de la livebox (j'ai cliqué sur effacer !)
ou vais je retrouver ces deux adresses qui figuraient ???   pour les remettre ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Septembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> j'ai désinstallé ma livebox et je l'ai réinstaller mais malheureusement, j'ai perdu mes adresses mac dans la config de la livebox (j'ai cliqué sur effacer !)
> ou vais je retrouver ces deux adresses qui figuraient ???   pour les remettre ?



Sur les macintosh, c'est pas difficile c'est dans "A propos de ce Mac".


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

ok j'ai trouvé , je vais essayer de rentrer le num et je vous dis quoi.....


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

j'ai entr&#233; l'adresse mac &#224; 12 caract&#232;res mais  il me met sur la config de la livebox en face l'adresse mac : non disponible ....???      que faire ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Septembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> je n'arrive pas à rentrer les 16 caractères......il n'en veut que 12 !    aie aie aie



Normal : il n'y a que 12 caractères sur une MAC Adress. 
Essaie sans les ":"


----------



## rubren (6 Septembre 2006)

C'est normal il n'en faut que 12 (hexadécimaux séparés par des ":")

Quand tu est dans informations système en bas à gauche réseau puis services actifs Airport puis là tu descends Ethernet>MAC adress


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

j'ai tap&#233; l'adresse &#224; 12 caract&#232;res avec les : et j'ai en face le message en rouge : non disponible 


finalement, mon mac vient de se reconnecter avec cette adresse ! ouf !
avant de tout effacer il y en avait deux (d'adresses) savez vous pourquoi ? est ce important ?

j'ai vu comment changer le canal : puis je mettre un autre chiffre different de 10 sans risque ??
je ne voudrai pas faire une seconde &#226;nerie ........
et si je change ce canal sur le pc principal reli&#233; par ethernet est ce qu'il va changer automatiquement sur les deux autres ordi fonctionnant en wifi/airport ??


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Septembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> j'ai tap&#233; l'adresse &#224; 12 caract&#232;res avec les : et j'ai en face le message en rouge : non disponible
> 
> 
> finalement, mon mac vient de se reconnecter avec cette adresse ! ouf !
> ...



Apr&#232;s avoir relu la doc de LB, je pense que sur une LB c'est en appuyant sur le bouton Association que la LB d&#233;couvre les diff&#233;rents p&#233;riph&#233;riques et met &#224; jour la liste des MAC adress.
Pour avoir les autre micros de ton r&#233;seau, essaie de les allumer, puis apr&#232;s, de te mettre en mode association sur la LB.

Pour le canal, c'est normalement sans risque (la carte Airport recherche tous les canaux disponibles). Il faudra certainement d&#233;sactiver et r&#233;-activer Airport sur ton Mac.


----------



## rubren (6 Septembre 2006)

Oui voir Post#10...


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

mleroux a dit:


> Après avoir relu la doc de LB, je pense que sur une LB c'est en appuyant sur le bouton Association que la LB découvre les différents périphériques et met à jour la liste des MAC adress.
> Pour avoir les autre micros de ton réseau, essaie de les allumer, puis après, de te mettre en mode association sur la LB.
> 
> Pour le canal, c'est normalement sans risque (la carte Airport recherche tous les canaux disponibles). Il faudra certainement désactiver et ré-activer Airport sur ton Mac.


 
j'ai fais tout cela ....mais j'ai toujours le même problème de connexion.....il ne me reste plus je pense que le changement (rebelotte) de la livebox.....ils doivent me rappeler pour me dire s'ils sont d'accord pour le changement ......


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Septembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> j'ai fais tout cela ....mais j'ai toujours le même problème de connexion.....il ne me reste plus je pense que le changement (rebelotte) de la livebox.....ils doivent me rappeler pour me dire s'ils sont d'accord pour le changement ......


Essaie d'avoir un "Inventel" pour voir si la transmission est meilleure.


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

mleroux a dit:


> Essaie d'avoir un "Inventel" pour voir si la transmission est meilleure.


 
il n'y a pas de pb d'incompatibilité avec mac pour l'inventel ??? il me semblait avoir vu ça quelquepart sur le forum ?


----------



## rubren (6 Septembre 2006)

Bah non je pense pas que cela influt, j'ai une Sagem et aucun soucis de connection, m&#234;me jamais pour tout dire quelque soit les ordinateurs que j'y connecte. Idem pour le boulot o&#249; l&#224; j'ai une Inventel.


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Septembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> il n'y a pas de pb d'incompatibilité avec mac pour l'inventel ??? il me semblait avoir vu ça quelquepart sur le forum ?



J'ai une Inventel et pas d'incompatibilité sauf avec SAFARI : il faut IE ou FireFox ou autre pour mettre à jour les pages de d'administration le la LB.

En ce moment, je suis sur le réseau WIFI de la LB et nous avons deux MAC à la maison (voir la signature). Et :


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

rubren a dit:


> Bah non je pense pas que cela influt, j'ai une Sagem et aucun soucis de connection, même jamais pour tout dire quelque soit les ordinateurs que j'y connecte. Idem pour le boulot où là j'ai une Inventel.


 
bon alors je vais essayer d'avoir une inventel ..
le problème est surtout que j'aime bien comprendre ce qui arrive et que là je ne comprends pas pourquoi tout marchait si bien depuis des années et que du jour au lendemain j'ai ces soucis de connexion avec le "sans fil" avec deux livebox differentes..... sur deux ordi differents........  NO COMPRENDO ......


----------



## rubren (6 Septembre 2006)

mleroux a dit:


> J'ai une Inventel et pas d'incompatibilité sauf avec SAFARI : il faut IE ou FireFox ou autre pour mettre à jour les pages de d'administration le la LB.
> 
> En ce moment, je suis sur le réseau WIFI de la LB et nous avons deux MAC à la maison (voir la signature). Et :



Safari fonctionne parfaitement avec la LB Inventel si on lui ajoute le WebKit


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

rubren a dit:


> Safari fonctionne parfaitement avec la LB Inventel si on lui ajoute le WebKit


 
ok, je retiens l'info. ce kit est à installer sur le mac ?


----------



## xao85 (6 Septembre 2006)

vive la C-box et pas demmerde!


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> vive la C-box et pas demmerde!


 
c'est quoi la C- box ?????????????????????


----------



## rubren (6 Septembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> ok, je retiens l'info. ce kit est &#224; installer sur le mac ?



Oui il remplace les Frameworks utilis&#233;s par Safari entre autres.



			
				wao85 a dit:
			
		

> vive la C-box et pas demmerde!



L&#224; n'est pas le but de ce fil sandrine a une LB....Il n'y a pas forc&#233;ment plus de probl&#232;mes avec la LB qu'avec la CB de cegetel. Moi je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec la LB que ce soit chez moi ou au boulot.


----------



## xao85 (6 Septembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> c'est quoi la C- box ?????????????????????



C'est la boîte de cegetel mais je te rassure j'ai des amis qui ont eu des ennuis enfin avec un PC


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

comme je le disais plus haut, j'ai toujours été satisfaite de ma livebox depuis plusieurs années et allez savoir pourquoi depuis une semaine je n'arrive que rarement à me connecter en wifi avec mes deux ordi à liaison sans fil.......n'empêche que je suis coincée et que je ne sais plus quoi faire pour résoudre ce problème qui m'empêche de me servir de mon macbook !!!........la cata quoi !


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Septembre 2006)

rubren a dit:


> Safari fonctionne parfaitement avec la LB Inventel si on lui ajoute le WebKit



J'avoue &#234;tre assez peu favorable aux kits et autres plugins de d&#233;veloppeurs tiers rajout&#233;s aux logiciels. Non pas que je mette en doute les qualit&#233;s intrins&#232;ques de ces d&#233;veloppement mais l'exp&#233;rience montre que 90 % des probl&#232;mes survenus au moment des mises &#224; jour de logiciels (surtout s'ils son int&#233;gr&#233;s au syst&#232;me) sont plus ou moins li&#233;s &#224; ces rajouts. Alors je pr&#233;f&#232;re utiliser un logiciel qui fonctionne de mani&#232;re native surtout quand il existe.


----------



## rubren (6 Septembre 2006)

mleroux a dit:


> J'avoue être assez peu favorable aux kits et autres plugins de développeurs tiers rajoutés aux logiciels. Non pas que je mette en doute les qualités intrinsèques de ces développement mais l'expérience montre que 90 % des problèmes survenus au moment des mise à jour de logiciels (surtout s'ils son intégrés au système) sont plus ou moins liés à ces rajouts. Alors je préfère utiliser un logiciel qui fonctionne de manière native surtout quand il existe.




Oui c'est aussi une autre alternative passer via Firefox est aussi un autre moyen, peut-être plus sécurisant, mais le WebKit ne pose pas de problème à ce niveau..


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

je pense que je vais rappeler "orange" , criser au téléphone et leur demander d'annuler mon abonnement......après ......je ne sais pas.....mais j'avoue que je suis à court d'idées pour résoudre mon problème....


----------



## rubren (6 Septembre 2006)

Tu n'as pas chang&#233; de place ta LB, le signal est-il bon ou mauvais ? As-tu activ&#233; ou d&#233;sactiv&#233; la robustesse d'interf&#233;rence ? Ce sont quelques autres pistes &#224; explorer, vu que cela fonctionnait bien auparavant avec ton MB et ton portable PC.


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

je n'ai pas chang&#233; ma livebox de place, ma livebox est d&#233;tect&#233; puisque le num du r&#233;seau apparait mais les petits "batons" de r&#233;ception sont gris&#233;s , la robustesse d'interf&#233;rence est activ&#233;e (sauf actuellement car c'est d&#233;sactiv&#233; quand il n'y a pas de r&#233;ception du signal) : situation identique pour mon macbook et mon pc wifi.
je viens d'appeler le service commercial qui m'offre un mois d'abonnement gratuit (&#231;a me fait une belle jambe....) et qui doit me recontacter par le biais d'un "expert" m'a t'elle dit dans les 48 h pour tenter de r&#233;soudre ce probl&#232;me avant de penser &#224; la r&#233;siliation........&#224; suivre ........mais je ronge mon "frein".......


----------



## rubren (6 Septembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> je n'ai pas changé ma livebox de place, ma livebox est détecté puisque le num du réseau apparait mais les petits "batons" de réception sont grisés



Ça veut bien dire que la réception du signal n'est pas bonne ni stable est-tu loin de ta box ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Septembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> je n'ai pas changé ma livebox de place, ma livebox est détecté puisque le num du réseau apparait mais les petits "batons" de réception sont grisés , la robustesse d'interférence est activée (sauf actuellement car c'est désactivé quand il n'y a pas de réception du signal) : situation identique pour mon macbook et mon pc wifi.
> je viens d'appeler le service commercial qui m'offre un mois d'abonnement gratuit (ça me fait une belle jambe....) et qui doit me recontacter par le biais d'un "expert" m'a t'elle dit dans les 48 h pour tenter de résoudre ce problème avant de penser à la résiliation........à suivre ........mais je ronge mon "frein".......



Donc : à suivre.


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

ma livebox est &#224; 2 m de mon macbook......dans la m&#234;me pi&#232;ce !
effectivement, le probl&#232;me c'est le signal mais pourquoi ??? myst&#232;re et boule de gomme !

quoique....&#224; l'instant le signal est bon mais je n'arrive tout de m&#234;me pas &#224; me connecter ! ppppfffffffffffffff...................


----------



## rubren (6 Septembre 2006)

Vu que le problème est identique sur tes 2 portables, je ne vois effectivement plus que la solution de changer à nouveau ta LB....


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Septembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> ma livebox est à 2 m de mon macbook......dans la même pièce !
> effectivement, le problème c'est le signal mais pourquoi ??? mystère et boule de gomme !
> 
> quoique....à l'instant le signal est bon mais je n'arrive tout de même pas à me connecter ! ppppfffffffffffffff...................



Si le signal est bon, il faut refaire une association avec la LB. pour la première connexion de chaque nouveau micro. C'est comme ça que la LB trouve les MAC Adress.


----------



## rubren (6 Septembre 2006)

Et si tu tentes de changer de canal sur ta LB, tentes par exemple les canaux de 11 à 13 et regarde s'il n'y a pas d'améliorations...


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

rubren a dit:


> Vu que le probl&#232;me est identique sur tes 2 portables, je ne vois effectivement plus que la solution de changer &#224; nouveau ta LB....


 
eh oui......donc j'attend des nouvelles de "l'expert" et je verrai bien....

pour les canaux, je les ai tous essay&#233; ! pas de changement

...et en refaisant l'association avec la livebox pas de changement non plus.


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Septembre 2006)

Sinon fait un reset de ta LB si tu ne la pas fait !
Tu tiens le bouton reset appuyé tu débranche l'alim (toujours en tenant le bouton reset) tu tiens 5 secondes et tu rebranche l'alim (tout en tenant reset) puis tu relache le reset et la tu devra réentrer ton login mdp et ta LB est reseté


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Sinon fait un reset de ta LB si tu ne la pas fait !
> Tu tiens le bouton reset appuy&#233; tu d&#233;branche l'alim (toujours en tenant le bouton reset) tu tiens 5 secondes et tu rebranche l'alim (tout en tenant reset) puis tu relache le reset et la tu devra r&#233;entrer ton login mdp et ta LB est reset&#233;


 
je l'ai fait plusieurs fois.......

je viens de le refaire et l&#224; ....&#231;a a march&#233; mais.......pour combien de temps ? myst&#232;re !


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

après que le mode d'association de la livebox se soit éteint......PLUS DE CONNEXION !


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Septembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> je l'ai fait plusieurs fois.......
> 
> je viens de le refaire et là ....ça a marché mais.......pour combien de temps ? mystère !


 

Comme je suis fort !
Oui je sais mais ca c'est wanadooooooo quand tu signes le contrat tu t'engage a supporter tous les problèmes comme ceux la


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

malheureusement, ça a fonctionné environ 2 minutes.....le temps que la livebox était en association et ....plus rien...... (sourire nerveux...)


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Septembre 2006)

Allez file changer de livebox file file file :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Allez file changer de livebox file file file :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



c'est bien le souci......ils ne veulent pas me la changer......j'attend l'appel téléphonique de leur expert sous 48 h .....car je leur ai dit que s'ils ne veulent pas me la changer j'annule mon abonnement. wait and see.......:mouais:


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Septembre 2006)

Petite technique si tu veux qu'il te la change absolument :

tu la débranche et tu fais les tests qu'il veut et tu lui dit à chaque fois que ce marche pas !
comme ca il te la changera


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

c'est quand même malheureux d'être obligé d'en arriver là !    et le pire c'est que j'en arrive à ne pas être convaincue que ça changera le problème car ma livebox dâte d'hier et que les jours précédents j'avais le même problème avec la précédente livebox qui jusqu'ici fonctionnait bien !    j'aurais le même problème avec les deux livebox ????  ne trouvez vous pas ça bizarre ???   tien, j'ai dit bizarre......


----------



## rubren (6 Septembre 2006)

Oui c'est clair c'est bizarre, de toute manière t'as raison de râler de nos jours c'est le sport national si on veux obtenir quelque chose...

Tiens nous au courant quand même...


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Septembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> c'est quand même malheureux d'être obligé d'en arriver là ! et le pire c'est que j'en arrive à ne pas être convaincue que ça changera le problème car ma livebox dâte d'hier et que les jours précédents j'avais le même problème avec la précédente livebox qui jusqu'ici fonctionnait bien ! j'aurais le même problème avec les deux livebox ???? ne trouvez vous pas ça bizarre ??? tien, j'ai dit bizarre......


 

Si c'est bizzzarrreeee
mais c''est france télécom !

Sinon essaye une 3ème si c'est pas bon ca doit être la ligne et la c'est du ressort de FT !


----------



## rubren (6 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Sinon essaye une 3ème si c'est pas bon ca doit être la ligne et la c'est du ressort de FT !



Non ça ne vient pas de la ligne vu que reliée via le câble ethernet de son PC bureau ça fonctionne...


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

c'est clair que je vais &#234;tre oblig&#233;e d'en essayer une troisi&#232;me......mais si c'&#233;tait la ligne (j'y ai bien pens&#233.....est ce que ma connexion en ethernet avec le pc fixe fonctionnerait ??


nos messages se sont crois&#233;s !

je ne vois plus que le marabout .....pour me secourir !


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Septembre 2006)

Ah je n'avais pas tout lu désolé !
Et bien c'est que le wifi de cette LB ne marche pas non plus c'est triste !

Mais c'est vrai que c'est bizarrrre


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

Bon, je rappelle wanadoo et j'exige un &#233;change ! ....je vous tiens au courant...

donc appel wanadoo et chou blanc ; ils me demandent d'attendre que leur expert me rappelle pour tester ma livebox....aujourd'hui ou demain.   je vais aller m'a&#233;rer car je crois que sinon je vais "peter" un cable moi aussi...... 
merci pour votre aide, je vous tiendrai au courant de la finalit&#233; de tout cela....


----------



## minicos (6 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

j'ai également des phénomènes curieux avec une livebox (mais Inventel) sur mes macs en airport extreme. Ce qui est encore plus curieux c'est que ça fonctionne bien avec le précédent modem wifi chez Wanadoo, l'inventel DW-B-200.

J'ai fait un post qui explique la situation, j'attends également l'appel d'un "expert" chez Wanadoo (il devait appeler ce matin).

Sinon j'ai pu constater que la portée de la livebox inventel sur le canal 1 est bien meilleure que sur les autres canaux, si ça peut t'aider.


Je me doute que tu as déjà tout essayé mais on ne sait jamais...

Il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas dans ce que tu fais, c'est l'identification des adresses MAC de tes ordi, si la livebox est en DHCP, elle se débrouille toute seule pour attribuer les adresses IP. Tu ne devrais pas avoir à mettre autre chose dans tes mac que la clef WEP ou WPA Personnel.

En gros quand tu fais un reset complet de la livebox (comme tu l'as déjà fait). Tu dois la voir en tapant 192.168.1.1 dans un navigateur autre que Safari (Safari ne permet pas la modifications des options de la livebox, du moins sur le modèle inventel, je ne sais pas sur la sagem si c'est le cas). J'utilise Camino. Pour la voir, il faut bien sûr rentrer la clef WEP.

Après ça il faut modifier les identifiants de connexion internet (par défaut Admin...) pour les remplacer par :
fti/...... (ton identifiant sans @wanadoo.fr en faisant gaffe aux majuscules et minuscules)
ton mot de passe de connexion.

Tu changes alors le canal du wifi pour mettre le 1 (si ça fait quelque chose sur la Sagem).

Dans les macs, tu es peut-être perturbée par d'anciennes connexions. Tu peux alors créer une nouvelle connexion. Chez moi je laisse tout en automatique. Et dans le menu réseau/aiport je sélectionne via DHCP dans la partie TCP/IP. Et je n'ai jamais eu de problème. Du reste quand je me connecte sur des livebox Sagem (au moins 2, sagem ancienne génération et nouvelle), je ne fais rien d'autre que de mettre la livebox en association et rentrer la clef wep/wpa quand je capte le réseau par airport. Au pire je clique sur le "camembert" airport pour sélectionner le bon réseau, il me demande alors de rentrer la clef. Tu peux aussi séléctionner "autre" et rentrer manuellement le type de clef et la clef.


----------



## Aleck Eights (6 Septembre 2006)

j'ai le même problème que toi avec ma Live Box Sagem
Elle capte moins bien que l'Inventel que j'avais ( la foudre la grillé).
Et le problème que j'avais entre Safari et LiveBox Inventel c'est que j'étais obligé de cherché à Chaque connexion le réseau manuellement via " Diagnostique Réseau".
Sinon elle captait beaucoup mieux.
Là avec la Sagem pas de problème à la connexion mais à peine arrivé sur ma verranda, l'intensité du signal diminu! Alors que la Inventel, le iBook avait quasi autant de porté qu'un téléphone sans fil ( bein je me déplaçait avec partt pour skype).

Mais avec Un tu risque d'avoir un blem en fonction de ton MAC et l'autre capte mal !


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

minicos a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai également des phénomènes curieux avec une livebox (mais Inventel) sur mes macs en airport extreme. Ce qui est encore plus curieux c'est que ça fonctionne bien avec le précédent modem wifi chez Wanadoo, l'inventel DW-B-200.
> 
> ...


 

effectivement, j'ai fais tout cela sur mon macbook mais quand je parles de tous les réglages de la livebox je me connecte à cette livebox par le biais de mon ordi fixe ethernet qui est l'ordinateur principal attaché à la livebox. Dans la config livebox il y a differents onglets et réglages de la liaison sans fil et notamment les adresses mac qui sont détectés quand on installe la livebox ainsi que d'autres paramêtres. Mais de toute façon, rien n'y fait et par exemple sur le pc wifi de mon fils, quand je veux me connecter j'ai un message qui me dit que la livebox n'est pas détectée. sur mon macbook tout simplement, l'icone de réception est soit présente et je me connecte quelques minutes ou absente et pas de possibilité de connexion....


----------



## rubren (6 Septembre 2006)

Je ne sais pas o&#249; j'ai lu &#231;a derni&#232;rement mais il y a eu une s&#233;rie de LB d&#233;fectueuses, il est possible que ta premi&#232;re ait lach&#233;, et que la nouvelle fasse partie du lot qui pose probl&#232;me...

Donc wait and see, si avec la troisi&#232;me tu as encore un soucis l&#224;...


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

rubren a dit:


> Je ne sais pas où j'ai lu ça dernièrement mais il y a eu une série de LB défectueuses, il est possible que ta première ait laché, et que la nouvelle fasse partie du lot qui pose problème...
> 
> Donc wait and see, si avec la troisième tu as encore un soucis là...


 
ce qui est bizarre c'est que wanadoo m'a rappele tout a l'heure pour me demander le numero de serie de ma livebox ...


----------



## bolziz (6 Septembre 2006)

Salut, mon cousin a eu le même problème avec sa livebox. Dans l'interface de la livebox il faut s'assurer que la fonction TV et le wifi fonctionne.

Voir : http://forum.macadsl.com/viewtopic.php?t=20868&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15


----------



## bolziz (6 Septembre 2006)

J'ai oublié un mot : la fonction tv doit être activée.


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

dans la config de ma livebox, la fonction tv est bien activ&#233;e !

j'attends l'appel de wanadoo (enfin, orange...) mais je crois que je vais devoir attendre un certain temps.....


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Septembre 2006)

minicos a dit:


> Il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas dans ce que tu fais, c'est l'identification des adresses MAC de tes ordi, si la livebox est en DHCP, elle se d&#233;brouille toute seule pour attribuer les adresses IP. Tu ne devrais pas avoir &#224; mettre autre chose dans tes mac que la clef WEP ou WPA Personnel.
> .....
> je ne fais rien d'autre que de mettre la livebox en association et rentrer la clef wep/wpa quand je capte le r&#233;seau par airport..



Il ne faut pas confondre l'adresse IP qui est l'adresse de ta machine dans le r&#233;seau et la MAC Adress qui n'est pas une adresse mais un num&#233;ro physique et unique attribu&#233; &#224; la construction pour chaque carte Ethernet et aussi chaque carte WIFI (qui utilise un protocole Ethernet). C'est pour cela que dans mes posts je ne parle pas "d"adresse MAC" mais de "MAC adress"

La plupart des routeurs WIFI permettent d'ouvrir ou de fermer le r&#233;seau, c'est &#224; dire de laisser n'importe quelle carte se connecter moyennant reconnaissance de cl&#233; (WEP ou WPA) ou bien de fermer le r&#233;seau en n'autorisant que les cartes dont les MAC Adress on &#233;t&#233; pr&#233;alablement renseign&#233;es &#224; se connecter avec ou sans cl&#233; (WEP ou WPA).

La Live Box utilise un r&#233;seau ferm&#233; par d&#233;faut. Il faut donc lui faire conna&#238;tre les Mac Adress autoris&#233;es &#224; se connecter. Et pour ce faire, au lieu de les saisir dans un utilitaire d'administration la LB utilise le syst&#232;me de l'association qui lui permet de r&#233;cup&#233;rer toutes les MAC Adress qui tra&#238;nent dans le coin. A toi ensuite de faire le tri dans la fonction des p&#233;riph&#233;riques associ&#233;s.

Je m'excuse d'avoir &#233;t&#233; un peu long mais c'est pas facile &#224; expliquer en deux mots.


----------



## minicos (6 Septembre 2006)

mleroux a dit:


> Il ne faut pas confondre l'adresse IP qui est l'adresse de ta machine dans le réseau et la MAC Adress qui n'est pas une adresse mais un numéro physique et unique attribué à la construction pour chaque carte Ethernet et aussi chaque carte WIFI (qui utilise un protocole Ethernet). C'est pour cela que dans mes posts je ne parle pas "d"adresse MAC" mais de "MAC adress"
> 
> La plupart des routeurs WIFI permettent d'ouvrir ou de fermer le réseau, c'est à dire de laisser n'importe quelle carte se connecter moyennant reconnaissance de clé (WEP ou WPA) ou bien de fermer le réseau en n'autorisant que les cartes dont les MAC Adress on été préalablement renseignées à se connecter avec ou sans clé (WEP ou WPA).
> 
> ...



J'ai bien compris et ta précision est utile, mais dans le cas présent, connaître la MAC Adress a peu d'importance pour la configuration du réseau et je crois bien que nous sommes d'accord là dessus. 

En fait quand la borne est en association, elle va bien reconnaître et mémoriser la MAC Adress du périphérique qui se déclare avec la bonne clef WEP ou WAP. Quand on va dans le menu "périphériques associés" de la LB, on peut le voir.

Dans le cas présent, il n'y a pas lieu de configurer les MAC Adress par le mac en ethernet. Les macs wifi doivent pouvoir se déclarer seuls, rien qu'avec la clef WEP/WPA (plutôt WPA Personnel d'ailleurs, mais on peut aussi faire l'essai en virant la clef). C'était l'objet de mon post, mais de ce que je comprends maintenant, les macs wifi sont bien déclarés et perdent simplement le signal... 

Donc le signal se coupe.
Le réseau est-il toujours visible quand on clique sur l'icone d'airport ? 
Les MAC Adress sont-elles bien mémorisées dans la borne, même en fin d'association ?


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

quand je clique sur l'icone d'airport, le r&#233;seau est bien l&#224; : soit il est coch&#233; quand il y a le signal (mais souvent pas de connexion possible quand m&#234;me) , soit il est pr&#233;sent mais non coch&#233; et pas de connexion.
ou voir les mac adress ?? m&#233;moris&#233;es dans la borne ?

autre question : pourquoi mes deux ordi en wifi/airport se connecteraient de temps en temps (c'est ce qui se passe) s'il y avait une mauvaise configuration quelquepart ?
je suppose que dans ce cas , il n'y aurait jamais eu de connexion possible ?
est ce que je me trompe ?


----------



## rubren (6 Septembre 2006)

Sandrine moi si j'étais toi je fais une RAZ de la LB et une réassociation pour le wifi de tes portables. Si ça ne donnes toujours rien c'est que ta LB est :mouais:


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

rubren a dit:


> Sandrine moi si j'&#233;tais toi je fais une RAZ de la LB et une r&#233;association pour le wifi de tes portables. Si &#231;a ne donnes toujours rien c'est que ta LB est :mouais:


 
tu peux me dire comment je fais une RAZ   et ensuite une r&#233;association ?
est ce que je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; fait ca ? j'ai un mal de t&#234;te ......tu ne peux pas imaginer.....je commence &#224; tout comprendre en petit n&#232;gre 

RAZ : r&#233;installation ??


----------



## rubren (6 Septembre 2006)

Tu &#233;teinds ta LB, pui stu la rebranche dessous tu as un bouton RST tu appuis dessus 4 &#224; 5 secondes et tu la laisse se reinitialiser tu devrais avoir la diode du wifi qui clignote. Dessous &#224; nouveau tu as un bouton REG tu appuis dessus 4 &#224; 5 secondes et quand ta diode wifi reste allum&#233; c'est que l'association &#224; bien &#233;t&#233; effectu&#233;e.

Moi aussi ta LB m'a fil&#233; un de ces mal de t&#234;te


----------



## minicos (6 Septembre 2006)

Quand tu rentres dans la livebox par :
http://configuration.adsl
ou http://192.168.1.1

Tu rentres dans la page de configuration (avec ton identifiant et mot de passe, par défaut admin/admin)

Là il y a un lien "sécurité"
puis "périphériques associés" et tu vois tout ce qui est raccordé à ta borne.


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

minicos a dit:


> Quand tu rentres dans la livebox par :
> http://configuration.adsl
> ou http://192.168.1.1
> 
> ...


 
sur cette page, je ne vois pas de lien sur "sécurité" et "périphériques associés" 
pppppppfffffffffffffffffffffff.................................  pauvre de moi !


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

rubren a dit:


> Tu éteinds ta LB, pui stu la rebranche dessous tu as un bouton RST tu appuis dessus 4 à 5 secondes et tu la laisse se reinitialiser tu devrais avoir la diode du wifi qui clignote. Dessous à nouveau tu as un bouton REG tu appuis dessus 4 à 5 secondes et quand ta diode wifi reste allumé c'est que l'association à bien été effectuée.
> 
> Moi aussi ta LB m'a filé un de ces mal de tête


 
donc je rééssaie;.........désolée pour ton mal de tête ! et le pire c'est que j'en suis toujours au même point depuis ce matin......tu veux un peu de paracétamol ?   quoique, je suis infirmière et je crois bien que je n'en ai même pas.....tu sais ce qu'on dit....les cordonniers sont les plus mal chaussés :rose:


----------



## minicos (6 Septembre 2006)

Tu as raison c'est pour l'inventel qu'il y a le menu s&#233;curit&#233;.
Pour la sagem je ne l'ai pas en t&#234;te...

EDIT :

Dans le menu "r&#233;seau sans fil", tu as un bouton "Editer la liste des filtres MAC"
L&#224; tu dois voir les p&#233;riph&#233;riques associ&#233;s et autoris&#233;s par leur MAC Adress.

Mais quand tu les as associ&#233;s automatiquement par le r&#233;seau wifi avec la clef, le filtrage MAC est automatiquement activ&#233; et je ne sais pas si les p&#233;riph&#233;riques apparaissent correctement dans ce menu.


----------



## minicos (6 Septembre 2006)

La méthode de remise à zéro de la Sagem est décrite ici :
http://www.orange.fr/bin/frame.cgi?u=http://assistance.orange.fr/1118.php

Quand tu feras une nouvelle installation, fais là en wifi uniquement sans raccorder le port ethernet.

Tu rallumes ta livebox, tu prends un mac en wifi, tu cliques sur l'icone airport et il devrait voir le réseau. tu rentres la clef de la livebox et ensuite tu vas dans un navigateur taper
http://192.168.1.1
tu devrais te retrouver dans le menu de la Sagem


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

ça ne fonctionne toujours pas sur les deux ordi en wifi/airport.....
merci à tous pour votre aide  
la suite demain , j'espère qu'ils vont me rappeler dare dare.....sinon demain promis je crise !
bonne soirée à tous !


----------



## rubren (6 Septembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> ça ne fonctionne toujours pas sur les deux ordi en wifi/airport.....
> merci à tous pour votre aide
> la suite demain , j'espère qu'ils vont me rappeler dare dare.....sinon demain promis je crise !
> bonne soirée à tous !



C'est pas faute d'avoir tout essayé...ne cauchemarde pas quand même...


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Septembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> ça ne fonctionne toujours pas sur les deux ordi en wifi/airport.....
> merci à tous pour votre aide
> la suite demain , j'espère qu'ils vont me rappeler dare dare.....sinon demain promis je crise !
> bonne soirée à tous !



Bonne soirée. 
Pour te calmer, je te conseille une orange pressée


----------



## béné (6 Septembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> ça ne fonctionne toujours pas sur les deux ordi en wifi/airport.....
> merci à tous pour votre aide
> la suite demain , j'espère qu'ils vont me rappeler dare dare.....sinon demain promis je crise !
> bonne soirée à tous !


 

mince ma grande...qu'est ce qu'il t'arives? Orange fait des siennes..;mince, moi qui croyais que cela etait de l'histoire ancienne...


----------



## sandrine91 (7 Septembre 2006)

l'horreur ce matin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! je vais pêter un cable !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
j'ai rappelé pour la xième fois le service technique qui finalement me dit que le problème de connexion wifi de mes trois ordi reliés sans fil ne peut pas venir de la livebox qui est neuve mais que ça ne peut être qu'un problème venant des 3 ordinateurs en même temps !!!!!     ; en plus il ne m'a même pas laissé le temps de m'exprimer et la communication a coupé au bout de trente minutes (il m'avait prévenu mais m'avait dit qu'il me rappelait) : IL NE M'A PAS RAPPELE !!!!!!
l'horeur dans toute sa splendeur !
j'ai appelé le service commercial et j'ai eu une dâme très sympa qui a bien compris mais qui m'a dit que malheureusement elle ne pouvait rien pour moi......
donc je viens de rédiger un courrier de résiliation de mon abonnement ! 
ça me fend un peu le coeur car j'étais abonnée wanadoo depuis presque 10 ans !! mais comme personne ne peut résoudre mon soucis je n'ai pas le choix 
voilà ou j'en suis ce matin 
TRES TRES ENERVEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Septembre 2006)

Je t'envoie un bizoux pour te calmer !
Mais c'est vrai que c'est embetant d'etre face à des gens bornés


----------



## sandrine91 (7 Septembre 2006)

merci  c'est gentil à toi !   j'en ai grand besoin !
maintenant je vais essayer de prendre un abonnement à un autre prestataire....
qui me conseillez vous ????
sachant qu'avec wanadoo j'avais un abonnement adsl 1 giga et que je n'utilise pas le téléphone illimité ou la tv.
svp aidez moi dans mon choix ???


----------



## rubren (7 Septembre 2006)

Salut sandrine,

Autant je n'ai pas &#224; me plaindre de mon abonnement chez Wanadoo/Orange, autant leur service technique est d'une nullit&#233; &#224; bannir. Puisqu'ils ne veulent rien savoir moi je ferai comme toi, "r&#233;siliation", on est pas "mari&#233;s" non plus avec ses fournisseurs. 

Du cot&#233; des offres ce n'est pas ce qui manque. Free &#224; la bonne cote rapport qualit&#233;/prix/services, sinon voici un lien vers les offres comparatives

D'un d&#233;pannage on en arrive &#224; un changement de fournisseur.... ...pas mal...:love:


----------



## sandrine91 (7 Septembre 2006)

moi, depuis 10 ans je n'avais pas de soucis......c'est fort quand m&#234;me ! 
je vais aller jeter un coup d'oeil chez free ; pas de soucis de compatibilit&#233; avec les mac ??? c'est que l&#224; , tu vois, je ne suis plus trop rassur&#233;e !!:mouais:
merci pour le lien


----------



## minicos (7 Septembre 2006)

Ce sera partout la même chose...

Tu n'avais pas de problème avec ta ligne ? Pas de décos ? Le débit qu'il fallait ?
Si c'est le cas, tu risques plus qu'un problème de modem avec un changement de FAI.

Tu n'as pas un ancien modem à mettre à la place de la livebox ?
La livebox tu la loues -> tu la rends.


----------



## sandrine91 (7 Septembre 2006)

si j'ai un modem mais cela ne me convient pas car je me connecte uniquement en réseau sans fil avec mon macbook ; donc il me faut une "box"
je vous fais un dernier petit coucou avant de tout démonter et d'aller rendre ma livebox...je vais aller voir chez free.
merci encore pour votre aide  
dès que tout cela refonctionne je reviens........:love:


----------



## minicos (7 Septembre 2006)

Si tu la rends dans une agence, gueule un bon coup et fais-la remplacer par une borne inventel, elle est plus facile à configurer et sa portée est meilleure. Après tout, tu n'es plus à un essai près.


----------



## béné (7 Septembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> si j'ai un modem mais cela ne me convient pas car je me connecte uniquement en réseau sans fil avec mon macbook ; donc il me faut une "box"
> je vous fais un dernier petit coucou avant de tout démonter et d'aller rendre ma livebox...je vais aller voir chez free.
> merci encore pour votre aide
> dès que tout cela refonctionne je reviens........:love:


 


ouais ça c'est sur..gueule un bon coup....ils font partie des + chers alors le service doit etre à la hauteur!!!! Je te souhaite bon courage ...en esperant ne pas rencontrer le meme soucis (j'ai un PC et 2 portables à la maison....gloups!):rose:


----------



## sandrine91 (7 Septembre 2006)

me revoilà !!  voici la suite de l'histoire :

-après mon appel au service technique ce matin et ma grosse colère, j'ai donc envoyé ma lettre de résiliation en recommandé ; cet am je suis allée à l'agence france télécom pour ramener ma livebox définitivement.
en sortant de chez eux je suis passée chez dans un magasin informatique pour trouver un autre FAI  et ce monsieur a qui j'ai exposé mon problème me dit que j'aurais dû venir le voir avec un pc portable et ma livebox pour qu'il me la teste ! manque de pot, je lui dis que j'ai tout annulé et tout ramené;.......et en plus il me dit que si je veux changer de fournisseur internet cela mettra environ trois semaines le temps que la demande soit prise en compte par free.......là pour moi c'est l'horreur : trois semaines sans internet : pas possible !
prise d'un remord (le calme après la tempête) je suis retournée chez wanadoo dans le but d'exposer la  situation à un responsable de l'agence ; en insistant j'ai eu le respons able de l'agence france télécom qui d'ailleurs a été charmant et a compris mon soucis !
il m'a proposé (enfin.....) d'appeler le service commercial pour résilier ma résiliation et de me donner une autre livebox afin de voir quand même si ce n'était pas dû à cette seconde livebox  (il m'a aussi donné son numéro de portable perso pour que je lui dise si ça fonctionne; si ca ne fonctionne pas de nouveau il me dit qu'il me mettra en relation avec un expert informatique gratuitement pour étudier mon problème).......et vous savez quoi ?????
j'ai tout réinstallé et .......TOUT FONCTIONNE !!!!!!!!!
un vrai cauchemard......
conclusion : c'était bien la livebox et je ne dis pas merci aux techniciens incompétents de wanadoo !!!


----------



## minicos (7 Septembre 2006)

Ben je crois qu'on avait tout essayé aussi.
Au fait c'est une Sagem ou une Inventel ta livebox maintenant ?


----------



## sandrine91 (7 Septembre 2006)

j'ai repris une sagem


----------



## minicos (7 Septembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> j'ai repris une sagem



T'es un peu maso toi  
Mais si ça fonctionne tant mieux. 

Ca te paraît être un modèle différent des précédentes ? C'est pareil dans le menu ?
La config par défaut est elle la même ? Quel canal ?


----------



## béné (7 Septembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> me revoilà !! voici la suite de l'histoire :
> 
> -après mon appel au service technique ce matin et ma grosse colère, j'ai donc envoyé ma lettre de résiliation en recommandé ; cet am je suis allée à l'agence france télécom pour ramener ma livebox définitivement.
> en sortant de chez eux je suis passée chez dans un magasin informatique pour trouver un autre FAI et ce monsieur a qui j'ai exposé mon problème me dit que j'aurais dû venir le voir avec un pc portable et ma livebox pour qu'il me la teste ! manque de pot, je lui dis que j'ai tout annulé et tout ramené;.......et en plus il me dit que si je veux changer de fournisseur internet cela mettra environ trois semaines le temps que la demande soit prise en compte par free.......là pour moi c'est l'horreur : trois semaines sans internet : pas possible !
> ...


 


:love: contente pour toi...en effet, 3 semaines sans le net...c'est l'angoisse!!!!! d'un autre coté, le responsable d'agence qui te file son N° perso...euh...comment dire.....c'est de la branche ça ou je m'y connais pas!!!ne lui dis pas que tu es en couple: ptet dans 10 jours j'aurais besoin de lui   
bonne soiree sandrine-ette (le jeu de mot avec net, c'est cool nan?!!!!:love: )


----------



## sandrine91 (7 Septembre 2006)

Pour répondre à Minicos, la livebox est la même avec les même infos sur la config de la livebox 

eh bien Béné, je ne crois pas que ce brave homme de france télécom avait d'idées derrière la tête mais en tout cas il m'a sorti d'une situation desespérée ; si tu as besoin je te donnerai ses coordonnées   ..........
en tout cas par politesse demain je le rapellerai pour le remercier et lui dire que tout fonctionne et qu'il faut finalement écouter le client qui n'a pas toujours tort !
en tout cas j'ai passé deux jours d'enfer avec cette maudite livebox..... 
bon pourvu que je me réveille demain et que tout fonctionne......
bonne soirée Béné  
sandrin(ette)


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Septembre 2006)

Bonne soirée et bon surf.


----------



## sandrine91 (7 Septembre 2006)

mleroux a dit:


> Bonne soir&#233;e et bon surf.



je ne sais pas pourquoi mais ce soir j'appr&#233;cie particuli&#232;rement !  

je me fais juste une petite r&#233;flexion : toutes les personnes que j'ai eu en ligne ou ailleurs m'ont regard&#233; de travers &#224; chaque fois que j'ai dis que j'avais un mac......mac connait pas ou non, je ne m'en occupe pas ........:hein:    ......ils ne savent pas ce qu'ils ratent 
merci mleroux et bonne soir&#233;e &#224; toi &#233;galement


----------



## rubren (7 Septembre 2006)

Je rentre du boulot et je viens de lire ta petite histoire à suspens  , bon finalement c'était bien la LB qui déconnait et content pour toi qu'enfin ton problème soit résolu. 

Moi j'ai une LB Sagem depuis 2 ans et franchement je n'ai jamais eu de problème à quelque niveau que ce soit, au taf on a un LB Inventel et idem elle fonctionne comme une horloge donc là je pense (croisons les doigts) que tu est sur la bonne voie.

T'as bien fait de râler et d'ammener ta LB avec la lettre de résiliation au moins ça fait avancer les choses et c'est malheureux mais dans tout de nos jours il faut réagir de cette manière. Quand les interlocuteurs voient que tu ne blablate pas et que tu passes à l'acte, tout change comme par magie et tout s'arrange.

A+


----------



## sandrine91 (8 Septembre 2006)

rubren a dit:


> Je rentre du boulot et je viens de lire ta petite histoire à suspens  , bon finalement c'était bien la LB qui déconnait et content pour toi qu'enfin ton problème soit résolu.
> 
> Moi j'ai une LB Sagem depuis 2 ans et franchement je n'ai jamais eu de problème à quelque niveau que ce soit, au taf on a un LB Inventel et idem elle fonctionne comme une horloge donc là je pense (croisons les doigts) que tu est sur la bonne voie.
> 
> ...



......c'est vrai .....et malheureusement, maintenant c'est comme ça  ; tu "bouffes" ou on te "bouffe"......triste ....... 
enfin, ce matin après suspens : tout fonctionne


----------



## xao85 (8 Septembre 2006)

Après tes déboir avec ton macbook, t'as vraiment pas eu de chance!  Enfin tu dois être eureux de pouvais faire surfer le macbook sur le wifi!!! :loverend bien la vague!!


----------



## sandrine91 (8 Septembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Après tes déboir avec ton macbook, t'as vraiment pas eu de chance!  Enfin tu dois être eureux de pouvais faire surfer le macbook sur le wifi!!! :loverend bien la vague!!



ça tu peux le dire .....en ce moment c'est un peu la galère entre mon macbook, mes problèmes "orange" et des problèmes de santé serieux enfin réglés....ou presque (ablation de la thyroide en juillet)......
allez il fait beau et le soleil brille , tout va bien !


----------

